# Australian Financial Review Subscription



## rcaus (2 July 2009)

Dear All,

The subscription for Digital Edition $30 per month for 5 or 6 day subscribers to The Australian Financial Review newspaper who subscribe directly with Fairfax.

Can someone give me some feedback on the following if you subscribe to AFR:

1) Does it a good for Macro Economics Analysis about how the economy is going  and forecast of Economic growth 

2) Does it have the stock finder/ screener function where we can put parameters for " PER , EPS , Beta etc."

3) Does it have a Technical Analysis tool.


Regards
RCAUS


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 July 2009)

I tried their free trial a few years ago and it was full of bugs.

It may have improved.


gg


----------

